# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Combo SKR33, KR30, KR45, Combo X-Z hành trình 650-250, linh tinh.

## TBK-11

Một số thứ cần bán.

1. Visme NSK C5z, phi 16 bước 10, gối BK-BF12, có áo con trượt. Tổng dài 110, hành trình 955mm.
Rất đẹp, không rơ. Giá 1tr1.

2.  2 Bộ combo X-Z.Hành trình 660 x 260 (Có thể bỏ hoặc thay mấy miếng giảm chấn để mở rộng thêm, Z có thể chạy lên 300mm).
Giá 5tr7. 

X ray NSK LS20 (4 rãnh bi, kiểu tương tự THK HSR20), visme 16 bước 20.
Z ray THK SSR15 (4 rãnh bi), visme 16 bước 20.
2 mặt gá động cơ vừa size PK56x. (Z truyền đai răng).
Trên combo còn sẵn mấy cảm biến chữ U.
Bộ X-Z này nhìn rất đẹp, chất lượng ok. Đơn giản và nhanh gọn để có 2 trục X-Z cho máy.

3. Cặp ke nhôm kích thước 235x160x105. Cực đẹp. Giá 350k.

4. Combo 5 khớp nối: 1 con 10-14, 4 con 6-8. Giá 600k (bao ship).

5. 3 bộ KR45 2 con trượt dài hành trình 305.
Giá đi nhanh 2tr8/1.

6. 2 bộ KR30 hành trình 450 2 block.
Giá 1tr6/1

7. 1 bộ KR30 hành trình hơn 305 1 block dài.
Giá 1tr3/1

8. 2 bộ KR30 hành trình hơn 205 1 block dài.
Giá 1tr2/1

9. Nhiều bộ SKR33 hành trình hơn 305. 1 block dài.
Giá 1tr4/1

Tất cả *Combo THK KR, SKR* đều còn nắp trượt. *VISME bước 10*.

Liên hệ: Hoàng- 01638. 293 không 20. SMS/inbox prefer

----------


## h-d

em xác nhận ôm hết cái đống này 20 bộ combo, em sẽ báo lại cho các bác giao dịch những lần sau với Hoàng. đã mua của Hoàng nhiều lần mà chưa bị chậm.

----------


## CKD

> em xác nhận ôm hết cái đống này 20 bộ combo, em sẽ báo lại cho các bác giao dịch những lần sau với Hoàng. đã mua của Hoàng nhiều lần mà chưa bị chậm.


Cụ thể là việc gì đang diễn ra? Bạn H-D ôm hết thì liên quan gì đến các bác giao dịch sau, còn chưa bị chậm gì gì đó là sao nhỉ? Khó hiểu quá........

----------


## h-d

> Cụ thể là việc gì đang diễn ra? Bạn H-D ôm hết thì liên quan gì đến các bác giao dịch sau, còn chưa bị chậm gì gì đó là sao nhỉ? Khó hiểu quá........


chính vì bạn ý đang bị chậm chuyển hàng rồi nhiều bác phàn nàn, Việc em mua đồ và nhận đồ có chút liên quan đến uy tín bạn đó cụ ạ. Em mua nhiều lần chưa bị chậm , nhưng thời gian gần đây nhiều người kêu là chuyển chậm nọ kia....Em chỉ muốn nói là em vẫn mua được hàng, để có ai cần mua vẫn có thể mua thôi à. Cụ Duy Anh hình như ngày trước chơi heli bên nhóm anh Cao Trí à? nick bên CLBMH em cũng dùng nick h-d này.

----------


## CKD

> chính vì bạn ý đang bị chậm chuyển hàng rồi nhiều bác phàn nàn, Việc em mua đồ và nhận đồ có chút liên quan đến uy tín bạn đó cụ ạ. Em mua nhiều lần chưa bị chậm , nhưng thời gian gần đây nhiều người kêu là chuyển chậm nọ kia....Em chỉ muốn nói là em vẫn mua được hàng, để có ai cần mua vẫn có thể mua thôi à. Cụ Duy Anh hình như ngày trước chơi heli bên nhóm anh Cao Trí à? nick bên CLBMH em cũng dùng nick h-d này.


Bác kiệm lời quá nên hơi khó hiểu. Thấy có bạn vừa còm bác TBK nên muốn làm rỏ để tránh hiểu lầm.

Kaka.. vậy ra người quen à  :Wink:  CKD vẫn luôn là CKD ạ, bên Cao Trí thì lúc đó là RC-Easy team  :Smile:  chuyên trị e-heli. Giờ heli thì còn mà treo cánh hết rồi. Tốp trẻ giờ bay kinh quá, mình bay dở nên mắc cở & lười bay quá.

Xin lỗi vì spam chủ thớt.

----------

h-d, TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

Em xin cập nhật còn lại mấy món như sau:

1. Visme NSK C5z, phi 16 bước 10, gối BK-BF12, có áo con trượt. Tổng dài 110, hành trình 955mm.
Rất đẹp, không rơ. Giá 1tr1.

3. Cặp ke nhôm kích thước 235x160x105. Cực đẹp. Giá 350k.

4. Combo 5 khớp nối: 1 con 10-14, 4 con 6-8. Giá 600k (bao ship).

LH: Hoàng 01638 293 không 20.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## Letungquang

Gạch con NSK phi 16 bước 10 nhé Hoang

----------


## phunglong_ts

Nhỡ bác Letungquang có bể gạch ới em nhé

----------


## TBK-11

> Nhỡ bác Letungquang có bể gạch ới em nhé


Da. Em da nhan gach cua a Letungquang. Ma gach nay chac khong vo duoc roi nen em bao de anh chu dong cong viec.
Cam on.

----------


## h-d

đã nhận hàng của bác chú Hoang TBK, Nhận set về đóng gói rất cẩn thận (cái này cực kỳ quan trọng khi chuyển mấy cụ sắt này). Cá nhân em thì mua nhiều mà chưa bao giờ bị chậm, nên đợt vừa qua có bác nào mua bị chậm thì thông cảm cho cậu ý, Và nếu có chậm Hoàng cũng nên thông báo lại với anh em cho yên tâm, đôi khi cần gấp mà bị chậm là cũng bực lắm đấy chú ạ. Hàng đẹp đúng như miêu tả trên diễn đàn. em up cái hình hàng về để gửi trả tiền cho chú. Cảm ơn chú.

----------

TBK-11

----------


## h-d

20 combo này về lại chật nhà em rồi các bác ợ :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> 20 combo này về lại chật nhà em rồi các bác ợ


Nhà em rộng chuyển bớt qua em đi anh ơi.

----------


## TBK-11

Em up mấy món còn và thêm vài thứ:

1. Cặp ke nhôm, giá 350k
2. Khớp nối 600k/5 (bao ship)

Thêm:

3. 2 bát gắn motor size 90 Vexta (PK69X) - Nhôm, 1 bát gắn motor size 57 - Thép. Giá 300k (bao ship). 

4. Combo bản 60 Hiwin hành trình hơn 410, tổng dài 580. 2 rãnh bi to. Visme 12 bước 10. Giá 1tr2.

LH: Hoàng - 01638.293 không 20.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hung1706

Em lây combo nhé, bác rãnh thì ship giúp em  :Big Grin:

----------


## TBK-11

> Em lây combo nhé, bác rãnh thì ship giúp em


Ok. Thanks a. Chắc khoảng đầu giờ chiều e qua BK gửi a.

----------


## TBK-11

> Em up mấy món còn và thêm vài thứ:
> 
> 1. Cặp ke nhôm, giá 350k
> 2. Khớp nối 600k/5 (bao ship)
> 
> Thêm:
> 
> 3. 2 bát gắn motor size 90 Vexta (PK69X) - Nhôm, 1 bát gắn motor size 57 - Thép. Giá 300k (bao ship). 
> 
> ...



Combo Hiwin bác hung1706 đã lấy.  Khớp nối có bác gạch luôn.
Còn lại 1,3. Bác nào lấy hết cả 2 mục, em fix cho nhanh còn 600k. Em bao ship Phương Trang hoặc ship thường bưu điện luôn ạ.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## conga

"E gạch khớp nối nhé.''
E hủy gạch đc ko bác. E chạy xuống nhà đo thì là 12-14, và 8-10 bác ạ. Híc

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

> Em up mấy món còn và thêm vài thứ:
> 
> 1. Cặp ke nhôm, giá 350k
> 2. Khớp nối 600k/5 (bao ship)
> 
> Thêm:
> 
> 3. 2 bát gắn motor size 90 Vexta (PK69X) - Nhôm, 1 bát gắn motor size 57 - Thép. Giá 300k (bao ship). 
> 
> ...


Khớp nối k đúng size cần nên bác conga huỷ gạch. 

Vậy còn mục 1,2,3. Fix đẹp cho đi nhanh,  1tr1/3 mục- bao ship Phương Trang hoặc ship thường bưu điện.

----------


## TBK-11

5. Combo Skr33 hành trình hơn 305 hiện còn 5 bộ. Tổng dài 450. Visme 12 bước 10. Trục ra 8mm. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Rất đẹp.  
Giá 1tr4/1. Lấy hết 5 bộ, 6tr8 - bao ship Phương Trang hoặc ship thường bưu điện. 
Hình 5 bộ còn lại sáng mai em sẽ úp.
Thanks.

----------


## skydn

mục 8 thông số thế nào bác vít me bước bao nhiêu . E đang cần một bộ Z nhưng hành trình khoảng 100mm - 200mm vit me cỡ 15 hay to hơn cũng được nhưng phải bước 5mm mới được nha bác

----------


## TBK-11

> mục 8 thông số thế nào bác vít me bước bao nhiêu . E đang cần một bộ Z nhưng hành trình khoảng 100mm - 200mm vit me cỡ 15 hay to hơn cũng được nhưng phải bước 5mm mới được nha bác


Em hiện không có bộ nào phù hợp yêu cầu của a nhé a.

----------

skydn

----------


## TBK-11

5 bộ skr33 đã xong.

----------


## TBK-11

5 bộ skr33 đã xong.

----------


## TBK-11

*Còn 3 bộ KR30: 2 bộ hành trình hơn 205, 1 bộ ht hơn 305.  Lấy hết 3 bộ giá 3tr6 - bao ship Phương Trang / ship thường bưu điện.*


- 1 bộ KR30 hành trình hơn 305 1 block dài. Visme bước 10.
Giá 1tr3/1
- 2 bộ KR30 hành trình hơn 205 1 block dài. Visme bước 10.
Giá 1tr2/1

Hàng bao đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo. Hàng đã gửi a h-d đợt trước, a đổi lại lấy skr33 cho đồng bộ nên trả lại 3 bộ này.

LH: Hoàng - 01638. 293 không 20.
Cảm ơn.

----------


## TBK-11

3 bộ kr30

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Dạo này các bác bán hàng đưa ít thông tin quá.
bộ này hành trình bao nhiêu vậy?
Sao không show cái giá luôn đi bác chủ?

----------


## TBK-11

> Dạo này các bác bán hàng đưa ít thông tin quá.
> bộ này hành trình bao nhiêu vậy?
> Sao không show cái giá luôn đi bác chủ?


Dạ. E có đưa thông tin ở post trên đó a.

----------


## TBK-11

3 bộ kr30 trên đã xong. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

3 em ở trên cứ tưởng 3 em mới. sorry nha

----------

TBK-11

----------


## TBK-11

- Cặp ke nhôm kích thước 235x160x105. Cực đẹp. Giá 350k.
- Combo 5 khớp nối: 1 con 10-14, 4 con 6-8. Giá 600k (bao ship).

- 2 bát gắn motor size 90 Vexta (PK69X) - Nhôm, 1 bát gắn motor size 57 - Thép. Giá 300k (bao ship). 

Còn lại 3 mục trên. Bác nào *lấy hết, thanh lý 1tr - bao ship Phương Trang* luôn ạ.

Thanks.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-250-linh-tinh

----------


## TBK-11

> - Cặp ke nhôm kích thước 235x160x105. Cực đẹp. Giá 350k.
> - Combo 5 khớp nối: 1 con 10-14, 4 con 6-8. Giá 600k (bao ship).
> 
> - 2 bát gắn motor size 90 Vexta (PK69X) - Nhôm, 1 bát gắn motor size 57 - Thép. Giá 300k (bao ship). 
> 
> Còn lại 3 mục trên. Bác nào *lấy hết, thanh lý 1tr - bao ship Phương Trang* luôn ạ.
> 
> Thanks.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/74...-250-linh-tinh


Đã xong tất cả các mục!
Cảm ơn!

----------

